# UKaps BBQ 2009



## Dan Crawford (12 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys, i'll be holding a meeting for any UKaps member at my house in Daventry on June 20th 2009. Everyone is welcome and i have enough room to accommodate a good few people (sofas on first come first serve LOL)
My local train station is Long buckby, about 10 minutes away. Northampton and Rugby are both about 15/20 minutes away.
Beer and food will of corse be available and i'll also be holding a hardscape challenge and an auction.
Put your names down guys and hopefully we'll have a good time!


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2009)

Memememe!

Count me in mate.  I'll get there by hook or by crook


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2009)

Nice one Dan, thats great news.  I shotgun the sofa!

I'll start the list

Dan Crawford
SteveUK
Sam Watson (themuleous)


----------



## Egmel (12 Mar 2009)

Unlikely as I have to be in Miami on the 22nd   shame sounds like you'll be having fun


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Unlikely as I have to be in Miami on the 22nd   shame sounds like you'll be having fun



And you *won't* be having fun in Miami?!


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2009)

Add me the list, sounds a brilliant idea to me.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Mar 2009)

I hear you serve beer in plastic pint pots, and I insist on glass.  

Unfortunately, I have to take my camera on holiday that weekend, otherwise I would get trousered and make a complete idiot of myself. Have fun guys.

Dave.


----------



## Egmel (12 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well officially I'll be working.      8)


----------



## StevenA (12 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I hear you serve beer in plastic pint pots, and I insist on glass.



  very cheeky Dave!


----------



## TLH (12 Mar 2009)

I'll try and remember this. I'm only down the road from you in Wellyboro. Might be able to pop over for a wee while.


----------



## Superman (12 Mar 2009)

Bummer, I'm in Mexico at that time.
Could you do a webcast as I'll be able to watch on the beach whilst I'm sunbathing and having a cocktail; free wifi yipee.


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Mar 2009)

I'm off to Uganda at some point in June but if it doesn't clash with this I'll be there.  Always up for a beer or two!


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Mar 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I hear you serve beer in plastic pint pots, and I insist on glass. :lol


I don't mess about with plastic pots pal, BUCKETS are my chosen vessel!

Shame you guys can't make it


----------



## TDI-line (12 Mar 2009)

I'll hopefully be there DC, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Mar 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I'll hopefully be there DC, sounds like a plan.


Sweet!


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Mar 2009)

would love to come but its my b'day on the 21st and I think we're taking the kids out for the day. ta anyway dan


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2009)

I'll be busy washing my hair 8)


----------



## George Farmer (12 Mar 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I'll hopefully be there DC, sounds like a plan.


We can share a lift!  You can drive...


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Mar 2009)

If it doesn't clash with my summer holiday to Portugal I will try to make it


----------



## TDI-line (13 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I better take the van then, incase your sick...


----------



## Nelson (13 Mar 2009)

how come you all live north of watford??..  very inconsiderate  you should know southerners don't travel well  
neil


----------



## Aeropars (16 Mar 2009)

I'd love to start attending some events. I'm a little unsure though as I've only ever breifly met Dan and i'm a little shy


----------



## Superman (16 Mar 2009)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Dan and i'm a little shy


Hehe, Dan's the total opposite. Everyone's a great laugh, get yourself down to the BBQ. I wish I could be there.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Mar 2009)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I'd love to start attending some events. I'm a little unsure though as I've only ever breifly met Dan and i'm a little shy


Don't worry about that pal, there will be plenty of new faces, it'll be a good laugh and everyone i've met so far is really nice


----------



## John Starkey (17 Mar 2009)

Hi Dan, i will try and make it, work permitting,regards john.


----------



## Billypete (19 Mar 2009)

Hi Dan. 

           OOOOH . . . .  A captive audience        I would love to come  - do you except newbies   

    Regards

    Pete


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2009)

Billypete said:
			
		

> do you except newbies


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Billypete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Dan means he ACCEPTS newbies, not excepts or excludes them!!!  :?   Right Dan?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Mar 2009)

Do you accept newbies? Absolutely! Everyones welcome :0)


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Do you accept newbies? Absolutely! Everyones welcome :0)



Thought that was what you meant Dan!  Didn't want anyone getting the wrong idea!


----------



## baron von bubba (8 Apr 2009)

hi,
i'm realtively new on here but would like to meet some of the guys, to put faces to the names on the posts i read!
so if newbies are welcome, i'm interested!

its a 2 hour drive for me, coming up form glos, so if there are any other ppl from around here who wanna lift share, gimmie a shout!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2009)

I don't think I will make the event on the 17th May, its way too far to travel by train, 4 hours each way!!!
So I will take the oportunity to meet everyone at Dan's BBQ  see you all there.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Good stuff fellas, lets get it on!


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Oh nuts I think Ive just booked a holiday for this weekend. Pants man I was well looking forward to it 

Sam

PS - anyone got any tips on how to persuade the other half to change holiday plans?


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> PS - anyone got any tips on how to persuade the other half to change holiday plans?


A shopping trip with your credit card


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Oh nuts I think Ive just booked a holiday for this weekend. Pants man I was well looking forward to it
> 
> Sam
> 
> PS - anyone got any tips on how to persuade the other half to change holiday plans?


Thats a shame mate, do as LD says, thats irresistible for sure!


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

If it means I can attend, she can have all three credit cards!

Sam


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2009)

Dan, where's your house? I must be going blind I can't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Your not goin blind mate, I havnt put a picture up LOL
It's under my avatar pal, Daventry, Northants.


----------



## Ben_K (8 Apr 2009)

Sounds good to me! I'd love to see some of you proper aquascapers and get some tips on how to stop being so very novice!  8) I'll check my shift rostering and see if I can pop on by.


			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Good stuff fellas, lets get it on!


Oh, I didn't realise it was _that _type of event...   

Joking


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2009)

Eye spyed it soon after I'd said, Any ideas on how far that is from leeds or stoke on trent? National rail's site is giving me 404 errors.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Sorry mate, no idea but get to Northampton, rugby or long buckby. Long buckby is best coz it's less than five minutes away and I can do a few trips.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Ben_K said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything goes at my house mate    

Look forward to meeting you. I'm stepping up my maintenance from now until June!!!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Apr 2009)

Dan I've just realised that I will be not too far from you at Silverstone that weekend mate!  Sorry!


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Dan I've just realised that I will be not too far from you at Silverstone that weekend mate!  Sorry!


Thats a shame mate, it's only about 15 mins away, well, depends on who's driving


----------



## Garuf (8 Apr 2009)

I don't think distance is infulenced by who's driving... 
I'll see if I can make it, provided the invite allows.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Apr 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I don't think distance is infulenced by who's driving...


Have another read mate LOL
Its an open inivite pal!


----------



## TDI-line (9 Apr 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Ben_K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you dusted off your hoover now.....


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Apr 2009)

I'll be getting a cleaner in the day before! I have to concentrate on the garden and the MANY tanks LOL


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2009)

Mate, if you need any pre-bbq man power, just say the word


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Mate, if you need any pre-bbq man power, just say the word


What word do you want me to say pal?


----------



## Steve Smith (19 May 2009)

I'll let you pick mate, but no doubt it'll be something rude


----------



## Garuf (19 May 2009)

I just saw the scape comp. I'm up for that! Give that George a run for his money! 
Mind if I bring my nano along for joint scaping?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Mind if I bring my nano along for joint scaping?


Nice idea mate, bring it on!


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'll let you pick mate, but no doubt it'll be something rude


Cockatrice  
I'll give you a nod over the next couple of weeks, another 3 tons of gravel to be moved, your gonna regret sticking your hand up now


----------



## TDI-line (19 May 2009)

Cockatrice, wasn't that a mystical creature that looked like a chicken but whose touch could turn you to stone. (AD&D Monster Manual 1).


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Cockatrice, wasn't that a mystical creature that looked like a chicken but whose touch could turn you to stone. (AD&D Monster Manual 1).


Ha ha, may well be! It's also in Harry Potter and in Heston's Tudor Feast. Basically it's a fictional beast that is made up from more than one animal. Thats it as i know it anyway.


----------



## Garuf (19 May 2009)

I didn't mean that kind of joint scaping I can't wait though, I'm already excited.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I didn't mean that kind of joint scaping I can't wait though, I'm already excited.


Sorry dude, i'm lost....


----------



## Garuf (19 May 2009)

Doesn't matter. I reread my post and thought you meant I meant something different to what I did.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

LOL so are you brining your nano?


----------



## Garuf (19 May 2009)

I might bring both, definitely the optiwhite though.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

Sweet! They'll be plenty of experienced scapers there mate so you you _could_ leave with a stunning hardscape!


----------



## Garuf (19 May 2009)

Are you trying to say I can't scape Dan?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

no!


----------



## TDI-line (19 May 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> no!



[But Dan Crawford's mind is thinking....]

Well, maybe. 




Only joking Gareth, i know your a good skater, i mean scaper. 8)


----------



## Neo_ad (19 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Are you trying to say I can't scape Dan?



Garuf we can travel down on the train together if you like? and getting down via train is easy for us just takes a while it will be something like Leeds > Birmingham > Dan's about 4 hours at a guess. (do a similar trip quite often)

I will buy breakfast to make up for getting your hopes up for TGM on the Sunday just gone  

You get cheapo rail card rates too dam you


----------



## Lozbug (20 May 2009)

oooo this is a possibility.. i'll be in Aylesbury on 19th most likley, so can delay the trip back to Devon by a day or two.... humm maybe just maybe...


----------



## soton_dave (21 May 2009)

i could be up for this,would be nice to say thanks to people in person.
i'd be coming from southampton so could pick up on me way if anyone needs a lift.
how quietes your area,could i get away with kipping in me car an waking up with me wheels still there,probs have a shandy or two so wouldnt drive home till the morning.


----------



## CeeBee (23 May 2009)

Leigh and I are really looking forward to coming along and meeting some new folks (and very much looking forward to seeing the people we met at TGM again)


----------



## John Starkey (23 May 2009)

Hi Danielson, 
i am gonna bring the 30l dennerle nano and cabinet,
we are gonna have one hell of rockin barby planting party ,ukaps baby

PHYTON GIT     i think i should act my age   

regards john.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> PHYTON GIT     i think i should act my age
> 
> regards john.



Nah, act your mental age mate!  I do!! 

One-eachiwah??


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2009)

Steve is bringing my nano


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,

Regrettably, i am going to have to bow out of this one. Unfortunately I have work commitments that I cant get around.   

I hope you all have a rubbish time and that it rains all day    Only joking. I really hope it all goes well.

Sorry guys.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2009)

Gutted mate.

I may do one late summer so hopefully you can make that.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Jun 2009)

Thats a real shame brother  I'll be sure to have a drink for you and i promise not to talk about it too much


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Arr pants matey, maybe next time.

Sam


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Regrettably, i am going to have to bow out of this one. Unfortunately I have work commitments that I cant get around.
> 
> ...



AW G man, i cant beleive you aint coming,it was our turn to spill the wine    ,
see you soon bro,regards john.


----------



## Superman (9 Jun 2009)

Before I forget... Just thought I'd wish everyone a superb BBQ.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2009)

Just booked my train ticket


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just booked my train ticket


nice one mate, no getting out of it now LOL

Just to recap for those who missed this and especially new comers. This invitation is open to EVERYONE who wishes to come, that included the kids and all, theres no prejudices, grudges or any of that malarky, it's just a chance for all of us to get together, have a laugh and talk about the stuff that we don't usually get a chance to for fear of the missis rolling her eyes or ya mate taking the Michael. Theres drinks, food and giveaways and for those who simply can't make it, theres gonna be a webcast of some sort.
Happy days!


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Jun 2009)

Looking forward to it Dan    Shame you cant make it Graeme, would have been good to catch up.

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jun 2009)

Fluid Sensor Online have kindly offered to supply some EI Starter Kits and some plants to give away on the day - Thanks guys


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Fluid Sensor Online have kindly offered to supply some EI Starter Kits and some plants to give away on the day - Thanks guys


That's great news!  Thanks, Fluid Sensor Online!


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jun 2009)

Gutted I cant make this but its my B'day on sunday so cant be away from the family really plus they have something planned for Saturday night.    Have a good one, hopefully ill be able to have a look on the webcast


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2009)

I will bring a couple of bags of Shrimp with 20 or so in each for some donations to UKAPS


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jun 2009)

The Green Machine have kindly offered to send some hardscape for the 'scape off! Thanks guys


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I will bring a couple of bags of Shrimp with 20 or so in each for some donations to UKAPS


Happy days mate, i'm sure they'll go down a storm!


			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Gutted I cant make this but its my B'day on sunday so cant be away from the family really plus they have something planned for Saturday night.    Have a good one, hopefully ill be able to have a look on the webcast


Thats a shame pal, happy birthday!


----------



## Lozbug (16 Jun 2009)

annoyed i'm not gonna be able to come ... i reckon your gonna have an awesome day i am sure ..

i too have a birthday plans this weekend.. wish i could just do both!! lol

next time ..


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jun 2009)

It's a real shame you can't make it either Lauren, next time though, and another Happy Birthday!


----------



## John Starkey (16 Jun 2009)

Hey you guys seen the weather for the weekend ? its gonna be hot hot hot,
bring it on UKAPS BABY,   
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2009)

Sorry you can't make it Stu and Lauren, but Happy Birthday for then anyway! 

Great news on TGM supplying stuff for the 'scape off.  Thanks guys!

Let's hope it is good weather, John!  We can always cool off in Dan's pond!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

Well i've received the hardscape from TGM and you guys are in for a treat! Some seriously nice stone 8) 

Unipac have also offered an immense amount of stuff for give-aways, i'm picking them up tonight.

There will be plants available courtesy of Jeremy Gay, fire extinguishers from me and there are also products from Aqua Distri and Dennerle to give away....


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2009)

Lets hope no one shows up then so that I can take them all home with me! hahahaha


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

he he he, that what i was thinking LOL


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2009)

Hey you guys I'm the oldest,so i get first choice,  
Regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hey you guys I'm the oldest,so i get first choice,
> Regards john.


You get first choice on the bed but thats where it ends old fella


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well i've received the hardscape from TGM and you guys are in for a treat! Some seriously nice stone 8)
> 
> Unipac have also offered an immense amount of stuff for give-aways, i'm picking them up tonight.
> 
> There will be plants available courtesy of Jeremy Gay, fire extinguishers from me and there are also products from Aqua Distri and Dennerle to give away....


I'll be bringing some goodies too...


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danielson,that made me chuckle mate,


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jun 2009)

Hey guys I'll be bringing a brand new nano filter to auction off for Ukaps,
Regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'll bringing a brand new nano filter to action off for Ukaps,
> Regards john.


Nice one John


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2009)

I just remembered I am on-call this weekend at work!!!      so lets hope the phone doesn't go off or I will have to be on the first train back to London!!!  :?  :?


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

Gutted mate


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I just remembered I am on-call this weekend at work!!!    so lets hope the phone doesn't go off or I will have to be on the first train back to London!!! :? :?


I hear the signal is terrible at Dan's....


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I hear the signal is terrible at Dan's....


Lets hope he has a good broadband connection then lol I will be there anyway


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14MB on the last test


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

Hope you all have a good time 



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* i can only get 512mb


----------



## Egmel (18 Jun 2009)

You know what, the more I read this thread the less appealing Miami is sounding... I wonder what would happen if I 'missed' my flight tomorrow!


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jun 2009)

You'd get a refund and you'd come to the BBQ 

You know you want too...


----------



## Egmel (18 Jun 2009)

Tempting, but I have just found a travel buddy from work so it'll be a bit more difficult to organise. *dammit*  Plus having put in all the hard work to get the paper I really ought to go tell the world about it!


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Jun 2009)

I`m off to sunny Spain for the weekend, so have a great time guys and gals. I fully expect to come back to stories of a thorough debagging for Dan.  

Tonser, sorry mate. Neither Stu nor Graeme are going to the BBQ, so I won`t be able to get that lens to you.

Dave.


----------



## rawr (19 Jun 2009)

I might forget to post over the weekend because I've got a busy one myself but have a great time (which I'm sure everyone will) and make sure you get that video camera going for us that can't make it!


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I might forget to post over the weekend because I've got a busy one myself but have a great time (which I'm sure everyone will) and make sure you get that video camera going for us that can't make it!


Thanks mate  


			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I`m off to sunny Spain for the weekend, so have a great time guys and gals. I fully expect to come back to stories of a thorough debagging for Dan.


I'm always getting debagged mate, at least you won't be there to do it


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jun 2009)

What is debagging Dan?


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jun 2009)

*Wikipedia* = known as shanking, sharking or drooping is the pulling down of someone's skirt or trousers against their wishes, typically as a practical joke. The most common method is to sneak up behind the intended victim, grab the trousers (or the skirt) waistband, and apply a quick downward tug before the victim is aware of the debagger's presence.
*or* = Debagging can be used as a form of bullying, and is technically the crime of simple assault.

Either way, i'm getting it LOL


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Jun 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Tonser, sorry mate. Neither Stu nor Graeme are going to the BBQ, so I won`t be able to get that lens to you.



No worries Dave - thanks for trying though   

Dan, what time is stuff happening today ?  When are you planning the scape off ?

Ta, Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jun 2009)

We're all here now... Check out the live feed.  Few technical issues, namely we haven't got long enough cables and stuff...

Go check out the live feed at the following link:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ukaps-baby

Some people watching at the mo, Paulo is manning the camera and Dan's sorting out some stuff.

*Disclaimer!*

We can't garauntee being able to filter Dan's mouth. so watch out for blue language


----------



## zig (20 Jun 2009)

Hi steve thanks for posting up the pics in the other thread that was quickl!!!

One question on the live feed, should I be hearing sound? I'm not getting any sound or maybe you have it swictched off for the moment??


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2009)

how do you chat?
I write something then it asks me to sign up and my message never gets through!


----------



## rawr (20 Jun 2009)

I just signed up.


----------



## zig (20 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> how do you chat?
> I write something then it asks me to sign up and my message never gets through!




Sign up and you can chat straight away, only took me a second.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2009)

thanks guys.


----------



## zig (20 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> thanks guys.



Can you hear any sound??


----------



## Lozbug (20 Jun 2009)

i cant


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jun 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, although it is on a tank but i cant hear any background noise on full blast lol.


----------



## rawr (20 Jun 2009)

I haven't been able to all day, although I could yesterday when Paulo was testing it out.


----------



## zig (20 Jun 2009)

Censored  Big brother (Paulo)


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> Censored  Big brother (Paulo)


We could not sensor Dan so we had to cut the sound hahaha
I am back home and they are probably completly pissed by now and drinking even more!! lol


----------



## zig (21 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can imagine, I'd say they are rescaping those nanos second/third time round  

Live feed was a bit of craic anyway, got a flavour of the techno mayhem.

Well done on the technical side Paulo you have set the standard for future events


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> I can imagine, I'd say they are rescaping those nanos second/third time round


I don't think they would be able to tell what was a rock or wood by now!! lol


			
				zig said:
			
		

> Live feed was a bit of craic anyway, got a flavour of the techno mayhem.


That was down to Dan's taste, I am more of a rock guy!


			
				zig said:
			
		

> Well done on the technical side Paulo you have set the standard for future events


We did have some problems with the wireless not being robust ence the position of the camera as we needed to use wired connections and short cables, and also the camera was not really up to the job, next time we can do a lot better


----------



## zig (21 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rescaping those nanos second/third time round (the twist  )

The only downside to the live feed was the "betta cam" that didn't go down to well with the audience  

Still, good job for first attempt, definitely the way forward.


----------



## samc (21 Jun 2009)

great way of seeing the action if you cant be there 

the betta cam lol i didnt mind there isnt really much else at the time 

hopefully ill be able o make one of the meetings and meet you guys


----------



## zig (21 Jun 2009)

We need the live cam on now, that could be interesting.............


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jun 2009)

Whoops.  Moved post to here - 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6613&start=10


----------



## rawr (21 Jun 2009)

I only got to see 'the Betta cam' because I had plans for the day but as others have said, the live feed idea is amazing and definately the way forward for people who can't make it and to document our events. It was great for a first attempt. 

It seems like everyone had a great time anyway, gutted I couldn't make it but this time next year I'll hopefully be driving and can make every single event!


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I only got to see 'the Betta cam' because I had plans for the day but as others have said, the live feed idea is amazing and definately the way forward for people who can't make it and to document our events. It was great for a first attempt.
> 
> It seems like everyone had a great time anyway, gutted I couldn't make it but this time next year I'll hopefully be driving and can make every single event!



hopefully it shouldnt be too long bfore i am driving too  cant wait...


----------

